
Chimps’ behavior following death disturbing to ISU anthropologist - baalcat
http://www.news.iastate.edu/news/2017/01/31/chimpaggression
======
DrScump
This is a big contrast to other filmed encounters where chimps and bonobos
gather ("mourn", to anthropomorphize it) or even defend a corpse:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CkSy6mw3Og](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CkSy6mw3Og)

[http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/news/zambia-
chimpa...](http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/news/zambia-chimpanzee-
death-reaction-vin)

